# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Не активный атрибут "скрытый" после вредоноса

## craftix

Пришли за помощью - принесли флешку, на которой троян скрыл бОльшую часть папок(тот кто принес думал, что все удалилось), а вместо них поставил свои копии с названиями скрытых папок. Проблема была в том, что этот троян каким-то образом заблокировал изменение атрибута "скрытый" на этих папках и даже после переноса этих папок на компьютер и присвоения себе владельца этих папок атрибут "скрытый" был не активен. Одну такую папку( вернее файл. который также скрыт) я себе оставил для опытов=) поэтому хочется все таки узнать, как снять атрибут скрытый с подобных папок и файлов?(а то копировать все файлы внутри папок в другое место не очень-то удобно).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Far Manager, Total Commander, FreeCommander - у них есть собственные редакторы атрибутов. И всегда доступна консольная команда attrib.
Hint: зловред поставил на папки ещё и атрибут System.

----------


## craftix

Как много полезного может быть в трех строчках :Smiley:

----------

